# hidden hangers



## dan c. (Oct 3, 2014)

any one else discover that the screw on hidden aluminum hangers allow water to rot out the fascia board. any thoughts DAN


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Depending on the style you are using set them so they are a little bit higher when they attach to the fascia so water doesn't run down to them.


----------

